# Tivo S3 1TB internal LIFETIME, wireless, Antec MX-1 enclosure



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi,
I have a Tivo S3, the one with the OLED on the front. The unit has Lifetime service. The internal HD has been switched to a Western Digital Green 1TB. Included are all the cables that came with the Tivo, still sealed and the box. The glo remote has wear and tear, I did use it but it's not abused, just a normal used remote. I will also throw in the Tivo USB wireless adapter and an Antec MX-1 enclosure, The enclosure is empty, there is no hard drive in it. You just need to buy a hard drive and you'll have a 2TB Tivo. If you want I can even get a 1TB and expand it for you, if you are willing to pay for the hard drive, that way you don't deal with the whole expanding thing.

Asking $550 which includes shipping. I can take paypal, or come pick this thing up if you live near Stockton, CA

[email protected]

Alex


----------



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

Been on vacation

Price drop to $500 shipped, before I post this on ebay. Still includes the wireless adapter and Antec MX-1 external.

Alex


----------

